# No more AA AAdvantage Miles through Marriot Rewards



## UWSurfer (May 1, 2010)

This arrived in my e-mail tonight...

We would like to provide you with an important update to the American Airlines AAdvantage® program. Effective July 1, 2010, the Marriott Rewards program will no longer offer AAdvantage miles for stays at Marriott hotels.

All qualifying stays at participating properties completed by June 30, 2010 will be eligible to earn AAdvantage miles. It is also important to note the final date to convert your Marriott Rewards points to AAdvantage miles will be June 30, 2010.

As an AAdvantage member you have access to an extensive network of hotels where you can earn AAdvantage miles, including 60 brands in over 100 countries. For a limited time, visit the AAdvantage® ConnectionsSM Web site for a list of our special hotel offers.

We appreciate your loyalty to American Airlines and the AAdvantage program.


----------



## winger (May 1, 2010)

Does this apply to converting Marriott Reward Pts earned from credit card and timeshare-conversions to AA Miles?


----------



## kschauberger (May 1, 2010)

Yes here is the quote:
We would like to provide you with an important update to the American Airlines AAdvantage® program. Effective July 1, 2010, the Marriott Rewards program will no longer offer AAdvantage miles for stays at Marriott hotels. 

All qualifying stays at participating properties completed by June 30, 2010 will be eligible to earn AAdvantage miles. It is also important to note the final date to convert your Marriott Rewards points to AAdvantage miles will be June 30, 2010.


----------



## winger (May 1, 2010)

That's the confusing part. It seems the letter talks about receiving AA miles for stays at Marriotts...then that part you quoted infers ANY Marriott Reward Pts regardless how the pts are earned can no longer be used to get AA miles.


----------



## rdh1947 (May 1, 2010)

I wonder if this applies to travel package rewards.  I have use many travel packages to get AA frequent flier miles, and if I can do this in the future I will be very upset.


----------



## mightywyrm (May 1, 2010)

> It is also important to note the final date to convert your Marriott Rewards points to AAdvantage miles will be June 30, 2010.



I haven't received said email, but based on this cryptic statement it does appear that the highly-touted (to say the least) travel packages will no longer have access to AA.

As one of the many people who primarily fly AA, I see this as potentially very bad news indeed.  This is also precisely the concern I've stated to a number of Marriott timeshare salesmen, when discussing the "wondrous" opportunity being offered to us, of giving money to Marriott in order to utilize their arrangement with a 3rd party airline that is neither directly represented nor a signatory to the contract they are pressing me to sign.  (Presumably there is a reciprocal agreement, wherein Marriott provides discounted lodging to AA's staff in exchange for AA's discounted offerings to Marriott, as well as the ability to earn points in each other's system, and whatever else on which they (used to?) collaborate.  I've never seen Marriott's contract with AA, and the salesmen with whom I've talked didn't know jack about it either.  So I have no idea how likely it is to continue.  Although I'm interested in achieving lifetime platinum status with both Marriott and AA, I just couldn't buy the idea that this option will be there in perpetuity, simply because some guy seemed to suggest it and I want to believe him.)

Anyhow, if this is what it appears to be, it could well be a major blow to the credibility of Marriott's sales strategy and value proposition, particularly if other airlines follow suit.  Any Marriott salesperson unfortunate enough to push this with me again will regret it.  They may have to come up with a different answer for those of us who are aware of timeshare resales, rather than reflexively spinning the points-for-travel-packages angle.


----------



## rdh1947 (May 1, 2010)

After viewing several threads on Flyer Talk, I can confirm that Marriotts representative there states that we will not be able to convert Marriott rewards points to AA frequent flyer miles by any means(i.e. no travel packages to get AA mile.) This is most upseting as I have used AA as my primary air carrier and travel packages as the primary source of my miles.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 1, 2010)

The Marriott Rewards program is fairly worthless now. MVC better think of offering a better reason to buy a timeshare from them. AA is, by far, the biggest FF program and easiest to gets seats on. Now it's off the table for Marriott.


----------



## KathyPet (May 1, 2010)

I also consider this a HUGE problem.  American is the premier carrier to the Caribbean with more flights to the islands then any other carrier in and out of the San Juan hub.  not being able to use MR points to move to my AA frequent flyer account to get those flights is a serious issue.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 1, 2010)

There is no way Marriott wanted this. This devalues the MR program significantly in my book.  And it sucks for my family because that is how I got to Maui first class for free.

And it loses business for AA at the same time for sure because those loyal Marriott owners will switch over to another airline. I guess they felt in the long run they were better off.


----------



## Cathyb (May 1, 2010)

*What happens in this situation...*



UWSurfer said:


> This arrived in my e-mail tonight...
> 
> We would like to provide you with an important update to the American Airlines AAdvantage® program. Effective July 1, 2010, the Marriott Rewards program will no longer offer AAdvantage miles for stays at Marriott hotels.
> 
> ...



We just last month turned in our 2BR DSV-I villas for points.  Was told it will not be posted until January 1 so I don't have access to putting the points into American before June 30 -- do I have any recourse?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 1, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> There is no way Marriott wanted this. This devalues the MR program significantly in my book.  And it sucks for my family because that is how I got to Maui first class for free.
> 
> And it loses business for AA at the same time for sure because those loyal Marriott owners will switch over to another airline. I guess they felt in the long run they were better off.



.


So true.   However, the real danger of being dropped by American Airlines is that other airlines may or may not continue with the Marriott program.

If they don't all continue with the Marriott program then I would say my points for traveling are virtually useless.

Let's hope other airlines continue with the program and don't monkey around with it.



.


----------



## Pat H (May 1, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> There is no way Marriott wanted this. This devalues the MR program significantly in my book.  And it sucks for my family because that is how I got to Maui first class for free.
> 
> And it loses business for AA at the same time for sure because those loyal Marriott owners will switch over to another airline. I guess they felt in the long run they were better off.



Why do you say that Marriott didn't want this? Isn't it the airlines that make money on deals like this because Marriott has to pay them for the FF miles?


----------



## nanceetom (May 1, 2010)

Both the husband and I received the American e-mails 2 days ago, and we're really upset also.  we're just glad we converted our Marriott points to AA on April 10 for our next Feb. trip.  I hope this isn't the beginning of a trend for the other airlines.  I also wonder why marriott didn't notify anyone since the June 30 deadline is so near and doesn't give a lot of people chance to do something else.  I think American was the only airlines that didn't have blackout dates and that was important to me since I'm a teacher and that precious February  break we have will be impacted.


----------



## ondeadlin (May 1, 2010)

This is a huge, HUGE devaluation of both the MR program and of buying a timeshare to trade for points. As someone who is sitting on a big pile of points from business travel, it's hugely disappointing.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (May 1, 2010)

*Lively discssion about the demise of the Marriott Rewards program on FlyerTalk*

There is a very lively discussion in this regard on FlyerTalk:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marriott-rewards/1080063-changes-marriott-rewards-bye-bye-aa-why.html

I have to believe that Marriott Vacation Club is a leading purchaser of Marriott Rewards points. It'll be interesting to see if Marriott Vacation Club can leverage their "purchasing power" to change Marriott Rewards decision with regard to Marriott's participation in the AAdvantage program. For the knowledable consumer, this is further cause to purchase a Marriott timeshare on the resale market and NOT from Marriott Vacation Club.

Just received an email from a friend who tells me that the Lynne Roach Hilderbrand, former Vice President of Loyalty and Database Marketing at Marriott (including Marriott Rewards) now works for Marriott Vacation Club. Perhaps Marriott Vacation Club will play that card.


----------



## Superchief (May 1, 2010)

It appears that airlines, rental cars, and hotels are all reducing their program associations. I recently received notification that Southwest Airlines is dropping out of the American Express Membership Rewards program, and Hertz rewards are no longer offered in the program. Marriott is not alone in reducing benefits.


----------



## ondeadlin (May 1, 2010)

If I had bought developer to trade for points, this would have put me through the ROOF because for me, a ton of the value from travel packages comes from being able to trade for AA miles.

As it is, it will cause me to cash in a ton of points earlier than I planned.

In the end, a very good reminder that it's best to be cautious making any long-term plans regarding rewards or frequent flier programs. They can change almost everything and anything at a moment's notice, and you have very little recourse except threatening to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## winger (May 1, 2010)

yet, another devaluation of the MRP.  What next? The new Marriott Points system???


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2010)

MikeM132 said:


> The Marriott Rewards program is fairly worthless now. MVC better think of offering a better reason to buy a timeshare from them. AA is, by far, the biggest FF program and easiest to gets seats on. Now it's off the table for Marriott.



I never thought the MR Points were any sort of reason to buy a timeshare. Even when they made offers like 500,000 points it wasn't enough to get me to spend 35,000+ on a timeshare that was going to hit me up for $1,000+ in MF's every year. I don't think this will affect retail timeshare sales all that much.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2010)

winger said:


> yet, another devaluation of the MRP.  What next? The new Marriott Points system???



And that is the exact reason not to buy any timeshare for any rewards points system. They can change the rules at will. This year we booked a cruise we wanted to take using MR points. Although it's not the best use of points, we had over 600,000 points and I didn't want to see them go to waste plus, it was a cruise we really wanted to take but didn't really want to shell out the $$.


----------



## Beverley (May 1, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> There is no way Marriott wanted this. This devalues the MR program significantly in my book.  And it sucks for my family because that is how I got to Maui first class for free.
> 
> And it loses business for AA at the same time for sure because those loyal Marriott owners will switch over to another airline. I guess they felt in the long run they were better off.



I called American Airlines today because the reward line with Marriott is closed until Monday.  We had gotten this email this am.  For what it is worth, according the the AA rep all association is severed and she indicated that American was not exactly happy with the loss either.

I am not happy at all as I am lifetime gold with AA and will not get beneies unless I pay for the ticket :-((.  We ususally always travel with ff miles for our tickets.  This is quite a blow.   

What are everyone's thoughts on whether dropping AMerican is a precursor to their timeshare points system in order to make that seem more attractive???  

Beverley


----------



## rdh1947 (May 1, 2010)

Beverley:

I definitely think that there is some connection between severing the AA connection and the new timeshare points system. It definitely make using Marriott rewards points for travel packages less valuable.  Perhaps AA is only the first airline to get severed. Those of us who actually purchased a unit to trade for points(I know not a good idea) will be less inclined to exchange for points.  Why not put it in the new points program instead!  I think I for one will either use my week or deposit it with Interval.  We have an April Monarch week for which we can exchange it every year for 110,000 rewards points.  I am not interested in giving Marriott any more money.


----------



## Whirl (May 1, 2010)

Beverley said:


> I am not happy at all as I am lifetime gold with AA and will not get beneies unless I pay for the ticket :-((.  We ususally always travel with ff miles for our tickets.  This is quite a blow.
> 
> 
> Beverley



Hi BEverly, 

 A bit of an aside, but can you explain your comment that you will not get benefits...I am lifetime gold as well, and I am missing  (other than accumulating more miles going forward) how this affects  benefits...paying cash versus using miles. I am sure this will be obvious when you say it, but I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## pwrshift (May 1, 2010)

*Are we assuming the worst?*

It is very interesting that AA is making this announcement, not Marriott. That makes me wonder if AA has cancelled their program with other hotel chains too? AA has many partners at which you can earn FF miles -- car rentals, flowers, shopping, hotels stays, etc. and this may be across the board, not a slap at just Marriott.

You can't double dip in most of these airline programs, so long ago I selected to save MR points for hotel+air packages instead of just FF miles which I think is 2 FF miles per US$ for full service Marriotts and 1 FF mile per US$ for Courtyards and less.

The package of 120,000 FF miles to AA (and other airlines) comes from Marriott buying those points for you with MR points. And there's no mention of that in AA's message which concentrated on hotel stays.

I'm sure we'll hear from Marriott this week on the situation. It's highly unlikely the other airlines will follow AA's lead and that might just mean you switch your loyalty to UA, BA, or other airlines interested in frequent flyers. 

We'll know soon, and can then make plans for the future.

Brian


----------



## EducatedConsumer (May 1, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> It is very interesting that AA is making this announcement, not Marriott. That makes me wonder if AA has cancelled their program with other hotel chains too? AA has many partners at which you can earn FF miles -- car rentals, flowers, shopping, hotels stays, etc. and this may be across the board, not a slap at just Marriott.
> 
> You can't double dip in most of these airline programs, so long ago I selected to save MR points for hotel+air packages instead of just FF miles which I think is 2 FF miles per US$ for full service Marriotts and 1 FF mile per US$ for Courtyards and less.
> 
> ...



From the Marriott Board of www.flyertalk.com:

Marriott Concierge 


Join Date: Aug 2003
Location: 310 Bearcat Drive, Salt Lake City, UT
Posts: 838  Hello all,

We've had a long and successful relationship with American Advantage, but unfortunately could not agree on terms to continue the relationship. As stated in the letters received, June 30th is the last date to earn advantage miles for stays with Marriott Rewards and the last day to convert points to miles. 

Members may elect to earn with any of our 30 other airline partner programs or earn points. 

Please remember the Delta 60K Promotion and the Summer Promotion which are two great opportunities to earn more miles or points. 

Kind regards,

XXXXXX 
__________________
Marriott Concierge Team
marriott.concierge@marriott.com


----------



## Beverley (May 1, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Hi BEverly,
> 
> A bit of an aside, but can you explain your comment that you will not get benefits...I am lifetime gold as well, and I am missing  (other than accumulating more miles going forward) how this affects  benefits...paying cash versus using miles. I am sure this will be obvious when you say it, but I appreciate your feedback.



I will miss the bennies because I will likely build freq flyer miles with alt airline and then will not be able to use first class check in and not pay for extra bags etc since I will not be traveling American. Naturally if I pay cash moneBeverleyy for a ticket and travel with AA the bennies will be there ... but that means I have to pay.  I am not used to paying for any airline travel.

Beverley


----------



## ondeadlin (May 1, 2010)

Marriott made the announcement first, just to clear that up.


----------



## pwrshift (May 1, 2010)

I should have checked FlyerTalk before making the above post ... it appears AA and MR couldn't agree on terms, so all AA FF points come to an end soon - on hotels and packages.  Trading MR points just for FF points is a waste IMO -- take a look at pkgs and do it soon if AA is important to you:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/13874189-post14.html


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 1, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> It's highly unlikely the other airlines will follow AA's lead and that might just mean you switch your loyalty to UA, BA, or other airlines interested in frequent flyers.



The problem is the other airlines, at least for me don't measure up to AA. I haven't compared in a while so maybe I'm in for a surprise, but from what I hear I don't think so. 

I'm not someone who ever has traded my dev units in for points but I do accumulate points from paying my MFs and staying at Marriott's, so every few years I have 300k points to convert. It was always a travel package with AA miles. Now I'm not sure what I'll do. I do need to convert some points for one last travel package.

I guess I'll need to wait and see if we have success with other airline before I judge the outcome, but this is potentially a very significant change.


----------



## Beverley (May 2, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> Marriott made the announcement first, just to clear that up.



Where was this announcement made?  I only got notice from American Airlines.  Marriott has yet to advise.  I do not really "count" communication to flyer talk as it only reaches a small portion of their Marriott Reward members.

Beverley


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 2, 2010)

If you've got a fair number of Marriott Rewards points stored up, and if you use AA as your primary air carrier, I think there are a few key questions that no one has so far addressed in this thread.

1. The drop dead date for transferring miles to AA is June 30,2010.  Should you take a travel package now, even though you don't yet have firm plans on how you will be using the hotel portion of the package?  That would allow you to sock away the AA miles now, before it is no longer possible.

2. If you do take a travel package now, how long might you be able to extend it in the event that you won't be able to use it within the first year?

3. And if you do take a travel package now in order to sock away some AA miles, what happens in the future if the hotel you want to use is a different category than the travel package you have pre-selected?  For example, if you take a category 5 travel package now, but decide instead that you'd like to visit a cat 6 hotel, can you upgrade the package?  Or, if you select a cat 6 package in June 2010, but then realize that you are going to be using a cat 5 hotel, can you downgrade the package and get points back?

Can anyone answer these questions?


----------



## Beverley (May 2, 2010)

GetawaysRus said:


> If you've got a fair number of Marriott Rewards points stored up, and if you use AA as your primary air carrier, I think there are a few key questions that no one has so far addressed in this thread.
> 
> 1. The drop dead date for transferring miles to AA is June 30,2010.  Should you take a travel package now, even though you don't yet have firm plans on how you will be using the hotel portion of the package?  That would allow you to sock away the AA miles now, before it is no longer possible.
> 
> ...



1) I would if I had the points in my Marriott account because I like to travel AA and I am now lifetime gold and get perks.

2) Yes you can take the travel package now and hang on to the points in your AA ff account until you want to use them ... with one little glitch... your miles will expire in 18 months IF there is no activity in your account in that time period.  You would have to make sure there is some activity.  Ways you can do this are to join the AAadvatage dining club and go to dinner once during that time and get the miles posted to your account before the 18 month period (give your self 2 - 3 months to be sure the points come in before the end of the 18 month period.  Another way would be to go through the AA website and buy something through advantage shopping. And another way is if you have a credit card that gives AA miles, just use it.  

3)  If you ask for a level 5 cert and later want to go to a hotel that is a higher level, you can NOT upgrade the cert to a higher level.  I have been told the opposite is true but haven't actually done it myself.  If you were to get a level 6 cert travel package and want to go to a level 5, I have been told you can get a "refund" or an adjustment to return the extra points between the level 6 and level 5.  

Beverley


----------



## Jaybee (May 2, 2010)

My feeling, when I read this "love letter", was that American was severing the relationship. Not sure why, but why nothing about it from Marriott?...and AA seems to be pushing other hotels that still give miles...Hilton is one, Hyatt, and I don't remember the rest.  We're not flying so much anymore, but I'm wondering about the advantage (not a play on words) is to keeping our Marriott CC?


----------



## pwrshift (May 2, 2010)

I agree ... I've heard nothing from Marriott either.

Brian



Beverley said:


> Where was this announcement made?  I only got notice from American Airlines.  Marriott has yet to advise.  I do not really "count" communication to flyer talk as it only reaches a small portion of their Marriott Reward members.
> 
> Beverley


----------



## mightywyrm (May 2, 2010)

*received a response to complaint submitted to AA*

I received a form letter response from AA on this, politely thanking me for the opportunity to respond and providing no details:

Thank you for your email to AAdvantage® Customer Service. I appreciate the opportunity to respond.

Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts. We always appreciate
hearing from our members since we realize that every communication is an
opportunity to improve our service to you. We are working hard to ensure
that American Airlines and the AAdvantage program continue to meet
customers' expectations by providing members with good value, positive
experiences and worthwhile rewards. We will miss Marriott in the
AAdvantage family.

Thank you for contacting us regarding this matter. If you have any other
AAdvantage issues or questions, please do not hesitate to let us know.​
This is an assertion/reminder that AA cares about customers, expectations, and service.  And oh yeah, they'll miss Marriott as it tries not to let the door hit it on the backside on the way out.  I like AA, so I tend believe that they do their best.  I was hoping for a bit more, however. 

We'll see what Marriott says, though I hope it's more useful than, "Thanks for contacting us, we're ranked #1 on the Freddie Awards so rest assured that we're great, and you can currently still use lesser options X and Y."


----------



## Whirl (May 2, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> My feeling, when I read this "love letter", was that American was severing the relationship. Not sure why, but why nothing about it from Marriott?...and AA seems to be pushing other hotels that still give miles...Hilton is one, Hyatt, and I don't remember the rest.  We're not flying so much anymore, but I'm wondering about the advantage (not a play on words) is to keeping our Marriott CC?




That is what I am trying to figure out. Trying to decide on a new card to focus on, having achieved a goal at AA with the Citi Advantage card... and was thinking Marriott, but this just about makes me think I may cancel all together. Ability to transfer to AA miles was a key driver in owning the card in the first place...


----------



## Whirl (May 3, 2010)

Beverley said:


> I will miss the bennies because I will likely build freq flyer miles with alt airline and then will not be able to use first class check in and not pay for extra bags etc since I will not be traveling American. Naturally if I pay cash moneBeverleyy for a ticket and travel with AA the bennies will be there ... but that means I have to pay.  I am not used to paying for any airline travel.
> 
> Beverley




oh. Thanks. Wish I were so fortunate to not pay for travel! I do have a decent amount  of miles, but traveling with family ( 5-7 people at a time and young kids )means that I am very particular about routing and limited to some peak times, so can't get FF seats and usually can't get enough upgrade seats so can't burn them that way...so we pay!


----------



## Beverley (May 3, 2010)

Whirl said:


> oh. Thanks. Wish I were so fortunate to not pay for travel! I do have a decent amount  of miles, but traveling with family ( 5-7 people at a time and young kids )means that I am very particular about routing and limited to some peak times, so can't get FF seats and usually can't get enough upgrade seats so can't burn them that way...so we pay!



Ouch... that can be a problem.  Most of our trips are just the two of us, however, I use my miles to put my daughters and their husband/ fiancee on flights some times to a vacation spot.  I booked a honeymoon for one of our daughters for next April to Whistler and planned on ff seats for them at that time.  I will be booking them soon and fortunately have enough miles .  

Large family groups can be quite a problem with ff.  American started something a bit annoying last year.  We booked a trip to England for this June.  When I went to reserve the airline seats on the 330th day out, there was only one business class seat available on any flight on any day.  So We (just the two of us) have to fly without sitting together.  

I gave my hubby the business class seat since he is tall and has trouble sleeping on planes and I took the coach seat.  I am not too happy with this arrangement. :annoyed:   Have called a number of times and checked the website regularly   to see if they opened up or could open up another business class seat for regular business milage levels.  The answer is no ...  I can get the seat but have to pay anytime rates which is double and I am not willing to.  In my opinion, this is just one more way American is trying to push the ff seat prices up without actually changing milage requirements.  So who knows, maybe changing to another airline will be a little better ...  

Beverley


----------



## tlwmkw (May 3, 2010)

Beverley,

Can you book a coach seat and upgrade to business?  We do that with British airways and it works fine.

tlwmkw


----------



## pwrshift (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Marriott on this yet?  Surprised there hasn't been anything sent out official.

Brian


----------



## winger (May 4, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Has anyone heard from Marriott on this yet?  Surprised there hasn't been anything sent out official.
> 
> Brian



Nada. I think AA threw a punch at Marriott below the belt with this one. I mean, I got the email right around dinner time on Friday. Marriott likely never seen this coming and thus needs time to spin (I mean "draft") a mail/email to its members in such a positive way that members would feel like this is some sort of '_member enhancement_' in the grand scheme of things ...
Meanwhile a lot of us are like you asking...when??? all the while, tick tick tick the clock's ticking.


----------



## RandR (May 4, 2010)

This is posted on the Marriott Rewards website:

We'd like you to know about a program change coming this summer. Effective July 1, 2010, members will no longer have the option to earn American Airlines AAdvantage® miles.

The last day to earn miles will be June 30, 2010. Please note that this is also the last date you will be able to convert your Marriott Rewards points to AAdvantage miles.

If you are currently registered to earn with American Airlines, you can switch to any of 30 other airline programs or change your earning preference to points. It takes only seconds — simply edit your online account profile.

Questions? We're here to help. Just call 801-468-4000 or contact Marriott Rewards Customer Support.


----------



## mightywyrm (May 4, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Has anyone heard from Marriott on this yet?  Surprised there hasn't been anything sent out official.
> 
> Brian



No, although our vacation adviser said an email was sent by Marriott Rewards last week.  Maybe it was an internal memo...


----------



## urban5 (May 4, 2010)

*Response I Got from Marriott*

Thank you for contacting Marriott Guest Services.  I see you are a Silver Elite member.  Thank you for your valued loyalty and continued patronage.

We understand your disappointment with the dissolution of the partnership between Marriott and American Airlines. We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience, and do empathize with your concerns. We acknowledge your comments, and appreciate you taking the time to voice your frustrations.  Although both Marriott and American Airlines tried to come to an amicable agreement, we sadly were unable to do so. Therefore, for business purposes, both agreed it was best to no longer continue our partnership. 

We do again apologize for this inconvenience, and do hope that you will continue your loyalty by choosing Marriott for your travels.

Thank you for choosing Marriott.

Sincerely,

XXXXX
Internet Correspondence Specialist
Marriott Rewards Guest Services


----------



## Beverley (May 4, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Beverley,
> 
> Can you book a coach seat and upgrade to business?  We do that with British airways and it works fine.
> 
> tlwmkw



I called American and asked if there was anyway I could secure an upgrade and was told "no".  Firstly, because there were no more seats that are allocated to ff business class.  Secondly, because since they went to there system of one way fares they do not offer paid upgrades on a ff ticket (or so I was told .... yet at the airport they were willing to do that on another flight --- maybe international is different from domestic where that is concerned)  The only thing I can do to be certain of a business class seat is to use "anytime" miles which would mean double the regular cost of business class.
Booooo      

Beverley


----------



## Latravel (May 7, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> If I had bought developer to trade for points, this would have put me through the ROOF because for me, a ton of the value from travel packages comes from being able to trade for AA miles.
> 
> As it is, it will cause me to cash in a ton of points earlier than I planned.
> 
> In the end, a very good reminder that it's best to be cautious making any long-term plans regarding rewards or frequent flier programs. They can change almost everything and anything at a moment's notice, and you have very little recourse except threatening to take your business elsewhere.




I think you are over exaggerating the effects of AA pulling out.  We actively accumulate points and this has no effect on us.  We travel with Delta and most of the time, AA was on the same route as well but we don't really like the airline.  People will just have to chose another of the numerous airlines out there.


----------



## Beverley (May 7, 2010)

Latravel said:


> I think you are over exaggerating the effects of AA pulling out.  We actively accumulate points and this has no effect on us.  We travel with Delta and most of the time, AA was on the same route as well but we don't really like the airline.  People will just have to chose another of the numerous airlines out there.



How do you find the availability of ff flyer seats on Delta?  Have you used their ff program much?  How far in advance do you need to book to get a ff seat?  Thanks.

Beverley


----------



## DanCali (May 7, 2010)

Beverley said:


> How do you find the availability of ff flyer seats on Delta?  Have you used their ff program much?  How far in advance do you need to book to get a ff seat?  Thanks.
> 
> Beverley



I haven't flown Delta in over a decade but I had about 80K miles from a long time ago and used them to book a round trip 1st class award ticket from SFO-ATL a few months ago (it became a hassle to remember to keep the miles alive every 18 months). You can do it online - just look for Skymiles Award ticket.

Most airlines release saver award tickets based on how full they think the flight may be. Some flights have more availability than others - depending on demand (e.g. red-eye or middle of the day).

United, which I usually fly, has greater availability for saver awards if you are a 100K mile flyer. It came in handy on more than one occasion when I was at that level...


----------



## EducatedConsumer (May 8, 2010)

Beverley said:


> How do you find the availability of ff flyer seats on Delta?  Have you used their ff program much?  How far in advance do you need to book to get a ff seat?  Thanks.
> 
> Beverley



Caution: while Delta may release SkyMiles seats, they may only release seats at a dramtically higher threshold then the 25,000 mile threshold for a round-trip, domestic, coach class ticket. We have found it to be rare that Delta releases 25,000 mile seats 11 months in advance, during non-holiday periods, on routes that Delta mainline operates many flights. Delta Medallion SkyMiles members seem to enjoy better access then non-Medallion members.


----------



## aka Julie (May 8, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> Caution: while Delta may release SkyMiles seats, they may only release seats at a dramtically higher threshold then the 25,000 mile threshold for a round-trip, domestic, coach class ticket. We have found it to be rare that Delta releases 25,000 mile seats 11 months in advance, during non-holiday periods, on routes that Delta mainline operates many flights. Delta Medallion SkyMiles members seem to enjoy better access then non-Medallion members.



Ditto that.  For non-Medallion members it is difficult to get a 25,000 mile domestic seat.  You can look at the calendar for a month to check availlability.  Most times almost all days are at either at the medium or high level since they have 3 tiers.  I've been checking recently for next March and it always comes up 40,000 miles for a coach seat.  Not sure I'm willing to burn that many miles.:annoyed:


----------



## Superchief (May 8, 2010)

aka Julie said:


> Ditto that.  For non-Medallion members it is difficult to get a 25,000 mile domestic seat.  You can look at the calendar for a month to check availlability.  Most times almost all days are at either at the medium or high level since they have 3 tiers.  I've been checking recently for next March and it always comes up 40,000 miles for a coach seat.  Not sure I'm willing to burn that many miles.:annoyed:



I was a platinum Medallion for many years, but do not fly Delta any more unless I have to. I have been trying to use my miles, but haven't seen a 25K reward available at any time for over 3 years. Coach awards are always 40K or more. If air fare is $300 or less, I buy the tickets (and fly Southwest whenever possible). Delta has really deteriorated as a result of being run by operations and finance people, with no realization that you can't make money if you drive away customers. Many corporations are making this mistake.


----------



## Latravel (May 9, 2010)

Beverley said:


> How do you find the availability of ff flyer seats on Delta?  Have you used their ff program much?  How far in advance do you need to book to get a ff seat?  Thanks.
> 
> Beverley



Firstly, we travel ALL the time on Delta.  We look for Delta flights so we do use their FF program a lot.

I believe their ff seats are available 330 days in advance but we never, ever, book tickets that far in advance.  If we're really good, we'll reserve 6 months in advance but usually it's 3 months.

I usually look online for availability and it changes minute by minute.  One minute could have the lowest point cost while the next minute could be double.  My husband likes to call them personally.

For our Italy trip last summer, we had reserved 4 coach seats on Delta about 6 months in advance.  At the last minute ( the day before), we decided to leave the kids with grandparents and changed our tickets, by phone, to 2 first class tickets for only slightly more than the lowest cost.

We also have the Delta AMEX Skymiles card to accumulate more points.  Our experience may be a little different because my husband is Medallion status but overall, we're very happy with the program so this change has no effect on us at all.


----------



## winger (May 10, 2010)

Recent survey of ff availability:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121415


----------



## EducatedConsumer (May 10, 2010)

*Delta renames their frequent flyer program WORTHLESSmiles, says farewell to SkyMiles*



winger said:


> Recent survey of ff availability:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121415



No surprise. The numbers support Delta's SkyMiles program as next to worthless. If Marriott thinks that Delta WORTHLESSmiles are an acceptable substitution for American AAdvantage miles they are out of their minds.


----------



## winger (May 10, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> No surprise. The numbers support Delta's SkyMiles program as next to worthless. If Marriott thinks that Delta WORTHLESSmiles are an acceptable substitution for American AAdvantage miles they are out of their minds.


Not to be mean, and anyone may take it as he may, but I do say this both in a fun way but also in a candid way:   I have stated this couple of times before around these parts, from Marriott's actions the past two years or so, old man Marriott has fallen off his rocker ...maybe time for a change in leadership.


----------



## ondeadlin (May 10, 2010)

I do OK with Delta because I have medallion status, but when I look with my wife's account (she's a regular Sky Miles member) the difference is remarkable.


----------



## winger (May 11, 2010)

*With June 30th deadline, in your opinion would it be worth to...*

...cash in 235k MRP's for a 5-night Cat 5 Hotel/120k Air package just to bank the AA miles?  AA is one of our favorite airlines and we do plan future trips with them using miles.  

We can utilize the 5-night cat 5 hotel certificate when we visit Disneyland this coming November at the Residence Inn Anaheim Maingate in Anaheim Calif (or we can pay cash if needed).  *The only 'downfall' (if you can call it that) is the nightly cost $109, total cost with taxes/fees run $627.*

From a numbers/bang-for-the-buck perspective, what do you guys think?


----------



## Latravel (May 11, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> No surprise. The numbers support Delta's SkyMiles program as next to worthless. If Marriott thinks that Delta WORTHLESSmiles are an acceptable substitution for American AAdvantage miles they are out of their minds.



Well, if you feel Delta is "worthless", why don't you try the other programs?  AA is not the only airline out there.  I never fly with them and i'm ok with it, so there is life after AA.


----------



## Superchief (May 11, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> I do OK with Delta because I have medallion status, but when I look with my wife's account (she's a regular Sky Miles member) the difference is remarkable.



Are you ever able to book award tickets for 25k? I have checked several itineraries from 6 mo to 330 days in advance and all are 40k or more, including MCI to CVG. I am curious whether 25k awards are available to Medallions. I am almost a 1 million miler, but am totally disgusted with how Delta has lost sight of their customers. I hope Marriott doesn't follow them.


----------



## rsackett (May 11, 2010)

I am a Gold Medallion member on Delta.  I was able to book 4 tickets from Detroit to HNL Hi for next Christmas. We leave on Saturday Dec 18th and return on Sat Jan 1st.  I was able to get one leg for the 20,000 mile min and the other for the mid level of 32,500 miles for a total of 52,500 per ticket.  I could have got them for 40,000 miles but not on the days we wanted to travel.

P.S. I did use a Marriott travel package for 120,000 of those miles.

Ray


----------



## Superchief (May 11, 2010)

I long for the good old days. It wasn't that long ago that I used 75000 'old' Delta miles for two roundtrip first class tickets to Honolulu for our exchange into Koalina (using our Royal Palms for the exchange). Of course, my 110,000 Marriott points got me 1 week in any resort worldwide, plus two roundtrip coach airline tickets, plus one week free Hertz rental. Travel sure has changed.


----------



## ondeadlin (May 11, 2010)

Superchief said:


> Are you ever able to book award tickets for 25k? I have checked several itineraries from 6 mo to 330 days in advance and all are 40k or more, including MCI to CVG. I am curious whether 25k awards are available to Medallions. I am almost a 1 million miler, but am totally disgusted with how Delta has lost sight of their customers. I hope Marriott doesn't follow them.



The best domestic value for me is to use them into Vail (Eagle) for skiing. It's always an expensive ticket and with a little planning I usually can get them for 25k.


----------



## Latravel (May 12, 2010)

Superchief said:


> I long for the good old days. It wasn't that long ago that I used 75000 'old' Delta miles for two roundtrip first class tickets to Honolulu for our exchange into Koalina (using our Royal Palms for the exchange). Of course, my 110,000 Marriott points got me 1 week in any resort worldwide, plus two roundtrip coach airline tickets, plus one week free Hertz rental. Travel sure has changed.



Yeah, and I remember when houses in my area cost $100,000 and now they are 10 times more.  I remember when I could buy a weeks worth of groceries for $50 bucks.... Not really, I'm just in my 30's but I hear from my parents...

Travel hasn't changed, prices have.  Everything eventually costs more, or in this case, costs more points.  That's life!


----------



## rsackett (May 12, 2010)

Latravel said:


> Yeah, and I remember when houses in my area cost $100,000 and now they are 10 times more....



REALY!, I remember when houses in my area sold for 10 times more and now they are worth $100,000!  

Ray


----------



## puckmanfl (May 12, 2010)

remember the timeshare credo

"Purchasing tomorrow's vacation at today's prices"

Developers can't have it both ways.  They can't sell these things as hedges against inflation, then say sorry "What about inflation" as we have increased costs!!!!


----------



## Superchief (May 12, 2010)

Latravel said:


> Yeah, and I remember when houses in my area cost $100,000 and now they are 10 times more.  I remember when I could buy a weeks worth of groceries for $50 bucks.... Not really, I'm just in my 30's but I hear from my parents...
> 
> Travel hasn't changed, prices have.  Everything eventually costs more, or in this case, costs more points.  That's life!



I can understand why Marriott rewards points go up with inflation, but miles are constant so redemption requirements should not go up. My problem with Marriott is that they did not increase points given for a timeshare week, even though MF's have gone up substantially. My trip to Oahu was only 6 yr. ago, not in ancient history.


----------



## Latravel (May 12, 2010)

rsackett said:


> REALY!, I remember when houses in my area sold for 10 times more and now they are worth $100,000!
> 
> Ray



Sorry!  Come on over to my area!  It hasn't gone down - it just didn't go up as quickly.  I just bought a house here and had to compete with 6 other offers in 5 days.


----------



## musical2 (May 12, 2010)

winger said:


> ...cash in 235k MRP's for a 5-night Cat 5 Hotel/120k Air package just to bank the AA miles?  AA is one of our favorite airlines and we do plan future trips with them using miles.
> 
> We can utilize the 5-night cat 5 hotel certificate when we visit Disneyland this coming November at the Residence Inn Anaheim Maingate in Anaheim Calif (or we can pay cash if needed).  *The only 'downfall' (if you can call it that) is the nightly cost $109, total cost with taxes/fees run $627.*
> 
> From a numbers/bang-for-the-buck perspective, what do you guys think?



Why is there a $109 nightly cost if you are using a hotel certificate?


----------



## Latravel (May 12, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> remember the timeshare credo
> 
> "Purchasing tomorrow's vacation at today's prices"
> 
> Developers can't have it both ways.  They can't sell these things as hedges against inflation, then say sorry "What about inflation" as we have increased costs!!!!



Great point!  I agree, we should get more points for our units.  As time goes on, if it gets less attractive to trade in our units for points, less people will do it and maybe Marriott will make some changes because they need our units to rent.


----------



## winger (May 12, 2010)

musical2 said:


> _Originally Posted by winger View Post
> ...cash in 235k MRP's for a 5-night Cat 5 Hotel/120k Air package just to bank the AA miles? AA is one of our favorite airlines and we do plan future trips with them using miles.
> 
> We can utilize the 5-night cat 5 hotel certificate when we visit Disneyland this coming November at the Residence Inn Anaheim Maingate in Anaheim Calif (or we can pay cash if needed). The only 'downfall' (if you can call it that) is the nightly cost $109, total cost with taxes/fees run $627.
> ...



For number crunching purpose, I am providing what the cash-value of the specific stay would cost IF I were to pay cash/out-of-pocket and NOT use the 5-night cat 5 certificate.


----------



## winger (May 12, 2010)

Latravel said:


> Great point!  I agree, we should get more points for our units.  As time goes on, if it gets less attractive to trade in our units for points, less people will do it and maybe Marriott will make some changes because they need our units to rent.


The 'reason' (aka 'excuse') the Marriott rep would make when/if you ever bring the issue up of why the annual convert-for-MRPs option for you unit only yields a fixed value (like 90k or 100k etc) is that this point value is built into your contract or deed and cannot be changed.   

Maybe, one day if I have time I will scan through my deed and see if there is such mention of the point value being fixed/unchangeable.


----------



## Latravel (May 13, 2010)

winger said:


> The 'reason' (aka 'excuse') the Marriott rep would make when/if you ever bring the issue up of why the annual convert-for-MRPs option for you unit only yields a fixed value (like 90k or 100k etc) is that this point value is built into your contract or deed and cannot be changed.
> 
> Maybe, one day if I have time I will scan through my deed and see if there is such mention of the point value being fixed/unchangeable.



I remember exactly where it is on the contract and it cannot be changed.  That's why I was hoping for some type of amendment.  Who knows, it might happen.


----------

